# Wir und unser Teich



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Juni 2007)

*Teich(neu)bau 2007*


Nachdem wir bei unserer Vorstellung schon ein paar Worte darüber verloren und auch einige Bilder eingestellt haben, möchten wir nun unser Bauprojekt hier mal etwas ausführlicher vorstellen.

_Zunächst aber gilt unser herzlicher Dank allen hier im Forum schreibenden „Tippgebern“. Die vielen Beiträge haben uns bei der Planung unseres Teiches wertvolle Hinweise gegeben. Unser ausdrücklicher und besonderer Dank gilt dabei den Autoren der Fachbeiträge._



Dies war Anfang Mai die Ausgangsituation:


 ​
Ein „Plastikwannenteich“ mit Kies-Bachlauf, gespeist aus einem PVC-Folienteich. Leider existiert nur ein Bild aus der Bauphase im Jahr 2000, bei der Gelegenheit mussten wir feststellen, dass wir gar keine Bilder von unserem alten Teich gemacht haben …

Unser alter Teich war nicht mehr dicht und die vielfache Suche nach dem vermeintlichen Leck blieb erfolglos. Zu klein war er uns auch, also die perfekte Voraussetzung um im Urlaub, statt einer schönen Reise, tiefe, grosse Löcher in den Garten zu graben.

Der Neubau:

Geplant wurde ein Hauptteich im unteren Teil des Gartens mit Bachlauf aus einem kleineren Quellteich im oberen Gartenteil. Ferner wird die Teichanlage nach Abschluss der Bauarbeiten an den eben beschriebenen Teichen um einen zweiten Bachlauf, „Wiesenbach“, etwa 10m lang, erweitert.

Auch das Dokumentieren des Neubaus kam anfangs etwas kurz. Daran gedacht haben wir erst, als schon das Vlies fast fertig ausgelegt war (und natürlich auch, als es draussen schon fast dunkel war …  

 ​ 
Verarbeitet wurde ein Vlies mit 300g/m² doppellagig, im Bodenbereich dreilagig, mit einer 5cm starken Sandschicht darunter. Der untere, grössere Teich hat eine Grösse von 4,5m x 4,0m und ist an der tiefsten Stelle (ca. 2,5m²) eine Tiefe von 90cm.

 ​
Zur Abdichtung des Teiches haben wir uns, in Abwägung der hier in diesem Forum vielfach diskutierten Vor- und Nachteile, für eine 1,14mm dicke EPDM-Folie entschieden.

 ​
Der „grosse“ Teich wird das erste Mal befüllt. Da (leider) in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Teich eine Hecke und viele Büsche und Bäume stehen, haben wir einen Oase Biosys-Skimmer integriert. In diesen Skimmer arbeitet eine Pumpe (Teichmax 4500, Fa. Sprick, Bad Kreuznach), die das Wasser über einen Oase-Druckfilter (Filtoclear 6000) leitet.

Im oberen Teil des Bildes sind noch „Reste“ unseres alten Teiches zu sehen. Da wir ziemlich viele Pflanzen und auch fünf Fische während der Baumassnahmen weiterhin „beherbergen“ mussten, waren wir gezwungen, den Teich in Etappen zu bauen.

 ​ 
Kaum war das Wasser eingelassen, fand die Inspektion unseres Projektes durch unser „Wollknäulchen“ statt, die die Umgestaltungen in „ihrem“ Garten kritisch begutachtete.

Nach dem Umzug der Pflanzen und Fische in den unteren Teich konnten wir mit den Bauarbeiten am oberen Teich und dem Bachlauf beginnen.

 ​ 
Der obere Teich hat eine Grösse von 2,5m x 2,0m und eine Tiefe von 50cm.

 ​ 
Der Bachlauf, der eine Höhendifferenz zwischen den beiden Teichen von 60cm überbrückt, wurde ausschliesslich mit Steinen aus unserer Region, die wir in langer Vorbereitungsphase selbst gesucht haben, gestaltet. Die zwei Kaskadensteine befestigten wir mit Beton (Mischverhältnis 3:1). Die Steine in der Vertiefung, sowie im oberen Teil des Bachlaufes sind nicht betoniert, zum Schliessen der Zwischenräume zwischen den Steinen haben wir für ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch entschieden. Die Folienstücke wurden mit einem Fertigkleber verbunden. Wir haben uns bei der Wahl der Verbindung auf die Erfahrung der Fa. Sprick verlassen und auf die hier ebenfalls mehrfach beschriebene Verbindung der EPDM-Folie durch „Klebestreifen“ verzichtet.

 ​ 
Ein erster Test zeigt, dass das Wasser (auch zu unserer Überraschung :beeten: ) tatsächlich so fliesst wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben.

 ​ 
Die Vertiefung im Bachlauf wurde angelegt, um dort zwei Sumpfdotterblumen und Ablegern des Vergissmeinnicht eine neue Heimat zu geben.  

Im Überblick sieht das gesamte Projekt so aus:

 ​ 
Kaum war das Wasser eingelassen und die Anlage mit Bachlauf im Probebetrieb, zogen auch erste, neue Bewohner ein:

 ​ 
Nun konnten wir mit dem „Ausbau“ beginnen:

 ​ 
Die Uferränder des oberen Teiches, wie auch später die des unteren Teiches, wurden mit einer Ufermatte (Fa. Naturagart) belegt, auf dieser befindet sich eine ca. 2cm bis 5cm starke Schicht aus einem Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm. Rund um den oberen Teich ist eine Sumpfzone mit Uferwall angelegt. Auf diesem Uferwall wurden Pflanzen eingesät (Saatmischung: Fa. Naturagart). Gespeist wird der Wasserfluss über einen Quellstein, der über das aus dem Skimmer abgesaugte Wasser versorgt wird.

 ​ 
Da das hintere Ufer des unteren Teiches auf Grund der früheren Benutzung eines „Plastikwannenteiches“ als Steilufer ausgebildet war, haben wir uns entschlossen, dieses Steilufer beizubehalten und zur Fortführung des Stils des Bachlaufes mit einer Trockenmauer zu versehen. Die Mauer ist in den Teich gebaut, die Folie ist hinter den Steinen nach oben, noch über die Erdkante hinaus, geführt. Dies soll vermeiden, dass uns bei starkem Regen von hier Gartenerde in den Teich geschwemmt wird.  

So weit sind wir zur Zeit:

 ​ 
Es bleibt noch viel zu tun. Als nächstes wird im rechten Teil ein grosses Sumpfbeet (3m x 0,8m) angelegt, in das der Teichüberlauf integriert wird. Im Vordergrund entsteht noch ein Holzsteg (__ Douglasie) mit Brücke (über den noch zu bauenden „Wiesenbach“). Der Platz hinter dem Skimmer ist für eine kleine Terrasse (ebenfalls aus Douglasienholz) mit Sitzbank reserviert, um von dort später schöne Ein- und Ausblicke in und über unseren Teich zu gewähren. Ferner werden die jetzt noch „schwarzen“ Ufer ebenfalls mit Ufermatten verkleidet und mit einer Sand-Lehm-Schicht versehen. Wenn das erledigt ist und wir dann noch Lust zum Bauen haben   geht es an die Realisierung unseres Wiesenbaches. Da hierfür aber der andere Teil des Gartens komplett umgestaltet werden muss (Wasser fliesst leider nicht bergauf, schade eigentlich  ), wird dies auch ein grösseres Vorhaben werden.   


Wer viel und vor allem lange arbeitet, wird wenigstens mit schönen Ansichten belohnt 

 ​
Die Beschreibung unseres Projektes wird fortgesetzt …… aber wir würden uns schon mal jetzt über Eure Meinungen unserem „Rheinhessischen Meer“   freuen.


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

also ich kann nur sagen RESPEKT!
Sieht wirklich schon richtig toll aus, Eure Wasserlandschaft.  
Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder. 




> Die Steine in der Vertiefung, sowie im oberen Teil des Bachlaufes sind nicht betoniert, zum Schliessen der Zwischenräume zwischen den Steinen haben wir für ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch entschieden.


Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass das Wasser diese Fugen nicht früher oder später ausspült. 
Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es nicht ganz langsam die Fugen aushöhlt.
Aber wir werden das dann hoffentlich zu hören/sehen bekommen. 
Denn nur aus Erfahrungen können wir alle lernen. Und die "gebrauchten" gibt es hier sooviel günstiger als eigene, neu, zu Buche schlagen würden.


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo, Ihr Beiden!

Da habt Ihr ja wirklich was geschafft - Euer "Rheinhessisches Meer" gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Schön, dass Ihr hier aus dem Forum Tipps und Tricks mit einbeziehen konntet.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit dem Teich!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass das Wasser diese Fugen nicht früher oder später ausspült.
> Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es nicht ganz langsam die Fugen aushöhlt.
> Aber wir werden das dann hoffentlich zu hören/sehen bekommen.



Sicher sind wir uns natürlich auch nicht, ob nicht genau dass passiert, was Du andeutest, Annett. Wir haben es einfach mal versucht, da wir möglichst wenig Beton verarbeiten wollten. 

Wir werden die Entwicklung der Fugenfüllungen im Auge behalten und über unsere Erfahrungen weiter berichten.
Was würde Kaiser Franz sagen: "_Schau'n wir mal ..._"


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Juni 2007)

*Lehm-/Sandgemisch in den Fugen*

auch wenn es noch nicht so lange an Ort und Stelle ist .... bisher halten unsere Fugen gut. Auch einen sehr schweren Gewitterregen haben die Fugen, auch die in der rückwärtigen "Trockenmauer" gut ausgehalten.

Hoffentlich bleibt es so .......


----------



## Eugen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hi, ihr zwei !

Und wo sind die Bilder der blühenden __ Seekanne ?
  
Schaut aber auch ohne sehr schön aus.


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Eugen.

Schau mal ins Album unter "Pflanzen".


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Ludwig,

ist euch wirklich gelungen, gefällt mir gut!

Allerdings stehe ich dem Sand-Lehmgemisch eher skeptisch gegenüber, es wird wohl mit der Zeit ausgespült werden.:?




P.S.
Bei dem Katzenbild (das Vorschaubild) habe ich erst gedacht, 
die hätte einen __ Goldfisch im Maul.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hi Thorsten,



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> ist euch wirklich gelungen, gefällt mir gut!



lieben Dank für das Lob vom Profi. Ist aber immer noch nicht fertig, zur Zeit ist (fast) Baustopp, wegen der Arbeit bleibt momentan nur der Sonntag zum werken übrig. Im Bau ist zur Zeit der zweite Bachlauf.




			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings stehe ich dem Sand-Lehmgemisch eher skeptisch gegenüber, es wird wohl mit der Zeit ausgespült werden.:?



Das könnte natürlich passieren, ist eben ein Versuch um zu viel Beton zu vemeiden. Falls sich zeigen sollte, dass das Gemisch ausspült, oder den Winter nicht übersteht, können wir immer noch auf den Beton zurückkommen.




			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Bei dem Katzenbild (das Vorschaubild) habe ich erst gedacht,
> die hätte einen __ Goldfisch im Maul.



Niemals !!!! keinen Goldfisch !!!! Unsere Katze ist in ihrer Grundhaltung streng pazifistisch und ausserdem reine Vegetarierin  
Der "Goldfisch" ist ihr Schlüsselband mit eigenem Haustürschlüssel


----------



## evelynh (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Mensch ist ja toll, was ihr das geschaffen habt. Wenn ihr weiterbaut lasst uns doch auch wieder mit Bildern daran teilhaben.LG Evelyn


----------



## axel (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Ihr beiden Teichbauer !

Da ward Ihr aber fleißig ! Sieht schon toll aus !  
Euren Vorstellung gefällt mir auch sehr gut . Gut dokumentiert !
Weiter so ! 

LG  
Axel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Juli 2007)

*Wir und unser Teich -Teil 2-*

so .... ein Bissel was hat sich zwischenzeitlich getan am Teich. Nach so einigen Sonntagen hat unser Projekt Fortschritte gemacht:

 

Das grosse Sumpfbeet ist angelegt und bepflanzt, einige Pflanzen sind hinzugekommen (zum Beispiel die blühende __ Seekanne von Eugen) und ein kleiner Quellstein hat auch einen Platz gefunden. Auch wenn der Quellstein nicht unbedingt sein muss …. Wir konnten nicht widerstehen, wenn man schon das Glück hat einen Stein mit passendem Loch fertig zu finden.

 

Ab dem Moment haben wir für kurze Zeit unseren Nebenberuf gewechselt und sind zu Zimmerleuten geworden. Die Fundamente für die Brücke über den „Wiesenbach“ wurden angelegt.

 

Der Wiesenbach sollte eigentlich erst im nächsten Jahr verwirklicht werden, aber so lange eine Brücke im Garten zu haben, ohne Wasser darunter?? Die Vorstellung gefiel uns beiden nicht und so beschlossen wir, den halben Bach sofort zu bauen und die restlichen ca. 10m, für die die Neigung des Grundstückes verändert werden muss, im nächsten Jahr

         

Da der Bach nun mitten im Grundstück entspringt, wurde das Bachbett etwas tiefer ausgehoben und der Beginn in eine Quellgrotte gelegt. Die Holzkonstruktion dient zum einen zur Durchführung des Schlauches vom Filter und, wie auf dem fünften Bild der Reihe zu sehen ist, als Träger für die Erde. Vom Schlauch ist so nichts mehr zu sehen und trotzdem ist der Teil des Baches im nächsten Jahr wieder leicht abzubauen. Zwischenzeitlich ist die Oberseite der Grotte natürlich auch bepflanzt.

Zwischendrin muss das Wasser mal einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 45 cm überwinden. Noch einen plätschernden Wasserfall wollten wir weder uns noch den eventuellen, späteren Nachbarn zumuten. Mit wirklich riesigem Glück  haben wir einen Stein gefunden, der genau die erforderliche Höhe aufweist und vorne abgeschrägt ist, so dass das Wasser herunterlaufen kann und zum Einbauen hinten und unten fast rechtwinklig ist. 

Zum Verkleidung der Folie und Ufermatte, mit der der gesamte Bachlauf ausgelegt ist, verwendeten wir im Bereich des Wassers Rheinkies 32-250mm und an der hinteren Mauer "Wingertknorze" (für die Nicht-Rheinhessen: alte Weinreben). Bepflanzt ist der Bachlauf u.a. mit __ Bachbunge, __ Blutauge und __ Wasserfenchel.

Nach weiteren Arbeiten an der Trägerkonstuktion des Steges, sieht es jetzt so aus:

   

So weit sind wir jetzt. Die nächsten Arbeiten beschränken sich wieder auf die "Zimmerei". Der Steg und die Brücke werden fertiggestellt. So ganz "nebenbei" haben wir noch mal eben ein paar Hundertliter Erde bewegt, um eine etwas grössere Terrasse (als ursprüglich mal geplant) am Teich anlegen zu können.

 

Wenn es weitere Fortschritte gibt, gibt's bestimmt auch noch Teil 3 der Baustory vom "Rheinhessischen Meer"


----------



## stellidaura (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

das sieht wirklich toll aus. 
Schade, dass ich eure Bilder nicht gesehen habe, bevor ich mit meinem eigenen Teich angefangen habe, sonst hätte ich Euch sicher ein paar Ideen geklaut . Ich bin sehr gespannt wie's weiter geht.

Gruß

Wolfgaang


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

lieben Dank für das Kompliment  . Auch wenn die Teichanlage nur nach unseren Ideen und Vorstellungen verwirklicht wird, freut es uns natürlich sehr, wenn sie auch anderen gefällt.



			
				stellidaura schrieb:
			
		

> , sonst hätte ich Euch sicher ein paar Ideen geklaut .


 
Dafür ist doch ein solches Forum u.a. auch da, um Ideen zu klauen, oder um es etwas anders auszudrücken, sich Anregungen zu holen. Vor unserem Teichbau haben wir hier auch sehr viel gelesen und von den Ausführungen der anderen Mitglieder hier sehr profitiert ....


----------



## sigfra (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo ... ihr Rheinhessener... ..

was macht denn eigentlich eure Teichlandschaft... gibts denn keine Fortschritte mehr ...  

... fände ich schade...  ...

bin schon gespannt....


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

@ Frank

klar gibt es Fortschritte, wir arbeiten ganz schwer daran  . Allerdings wolletn wir die "restlichen" Arbeiten erst mal komplett beenden, bevor wir die dritte und dann erst mal letzte Staffel der Bilder einstellen.

Der Steg mit Brücke ist fertig, die Terrasse auch (fast). Sehr lange hat uns dort der Skimmer und die neue "Behausung" für die Elektrik aufgehalten. Der Skimmer wird unter der Terrasse verschwinden, muss aber trotzdem jederzeit von oben zugänglich sein. Aber das Problem haben wir nun auch gelöst. Für die gesamte Elektik haben wir einen grossen, holzverkleideten Kasten unter der Sitzbank gebaut. 

Nächsten Monat geht es erst mal in den Urlaub und nach unserer Reise bleibt noch eine Woche Freizeit übrig und in der soll der Teich vollendet werden (wenn Petrus mitspielt), sprich restliche Ufermatte im Bereich vor der Terrasse verlegen, Ufermatte und Folie an der Holzunterkonstruktion befestigen, Sustrat ausbringen und Flachwasserzone in dem Bereich bepflanzen. Ferner muss noch die Saugsperre in einigen Bereichen "versteckt" werden und die Elektrik muss noch in ihre neue Behausung umziehen. 

Es bleibt also noch ein Bissel zu tun übrig. 
Aber wir liegen doch noch gut in der Zeit. 
Wir bauen doch erst seit April an unserem 
"_Rheinhessischen Meer_"   ​


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

So, jetzt kurz vor dem Winter, noch mal einen Zwischenstand zu unserem Teichbau …. Ja ja, nur einen Zwischenstand, denn ganz fertig wird er in diesem Jahr nicht mehr.


Nachdem die Unterkonstruktion der Brücke und des Steges erstellt war, haben wir zunächst erst einmal die Uferzone unter der Brücke gestaltet und den Einlauf des „Wiesenbachlauf“ in den Teich fertig gestellt.

 

Weiter ging es mit den Brettern, damit wir endlich die Brücke auch benutzen konnten. Ein freudiger Augenblick, denn mit den Brettern auf dem Steg und der Brücke brauchten wir nun nicht mehr alle Materialien um das Haus herum zu tragen

 

Verwendet wurde für Unterkonstruktion und Beplankung Douglasienholz. Die Unterkonstruktion wurde mit einem Voranstrich gegen Fäule und einer zweifachen Schicht Douglasienholzöl versehen. Um die Schönheit des Holzes zu erhalten, bekamen die Bretter zwei Anstriche mit einer englischen Speziallasur, die völlig durchsichtig ist, aber laut Herstellerangaben das Holz vor dem Vergrauen schützen soll. Gleichzeitig verspricht der Hersteller einen UV-Schutz …. Schaun wir mal nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit, ob diese Angaben alle der Realität entsprechen.... was wir ja schwer hoffen, bei dem teuren Zeug  

Bevor auch die Terrasse eine Beplankung bekommen konnte, musste zunächst eine Idee her, wie wir trotz Brettern später noch an den Skimmerkasten gelangen können. Die Lösung: ein Unterbau aus Alu-Profilen, auf die die Bretter dann später aufgelegt werden.

 

Blieb noch die Aufgabe, an der Unterkonstruktion des Steges die Folie und Ufermatte zu befestigen. Hierzu haben wir Sockelleisten für Teppichboden am Holz befestigt, die Matte passend abgeschnitten und die Folie von hinten über die Matte gelegt. Fixiert wird alles mit einem Kunststoffprofil, dass eigentlich auch an Teppichböden Verwendung findet.

    

Unser Kätzchen jedenfalls fand das, was wir da taten, wenig spannend … es ist schon ziemlich ermüdend, anderen bei der Arbeit zuzusehen.

 

Nun konnte die Terrasse in Angriff genommen werden.

 

In dem rechteckigen Loch an der Mauer wird nächstes Frühjahr noch ein Kasten entstehen, in dem die gesamte Teichelektrik versteckt wird. Und damit man auch den Kasten nicht so sieht, wir aber dafür unseren Teich von dort gut sehen können, stellen wir noch eine Gartenbank darüber …. aber auch erst im nächsten Jahr. Die „antike“ Bank muss erst restauriert werden.

Die letzte Schraube, dann war es geschafft.

 

Viel schwerer als die freudige Feststellung, dass die Holzarbeiten damit beendet waren, wiegt aber die Erkenntnis, dass am Haarkleid des Bauherrn die Zeit auch nicht spurlos vorüber gegangen ist …. 

Aber das liegt absolut nicht am Teichbau und an Claudia auch nicht : , auf diese Feststellung legt sie grössten Wert !!!!  .

Leider waren wir mit der Bilddokumentation nicht mehr ganz so fleissig. Die Saugsperre ist mittlerweile schön mit Wingertknorzen, Rinde und Steinen verdeckt und der Uferwall hat ein hübsches, grünes Kleid aus __ Moos bekommen. Aber diese Dokumentation muss wohl auch bis zum nächsten Jahr warten, denn zur Zeit ist unser Teich mit dem Laubnetz abgedeckt.

So, dass war’s mit dem Teichbau für 2007. Im Frühjahr geht’s weiter am _Rheinhessischen Meer_.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Moin Ludwig,

also,da hast du die aber meinen vollen Respekt verdient 

Sieht echt spitze aus 

Wenn ich mal fragen darf,was hat dich das Holz gekostet?Würde mir nämlich auch gefallen  
Musst du ja net öffentlich machen....Pn oder so.......: ca.Werte reichen auch.


Lg Chris


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich wollte nur kurz meinen Respekt vor einem so heftigen Projekt bekunden (Wer noch nie eine Bach gebaut hat, weiß nicht worüber hier gesprochen wird).

Vielen Dank für die vielen Fotos und die dazugehörigen Beschreibungen! Das ist auch für andere Teichfreunde spannend Eure Bauschritte nachzuvollziehen.

Danke!

Wen's interessiert - hier ist unser Teichprojekt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951

Nur der Teich ist mir eigentlich schon wieder zu klein...

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Auch wenn es schon lange nix mehr zu sehen gab, von der Baustelle "Rheinhessisches Meer" ... in diesem Jahr haben wir die Arbeiten wieder aufgenommen.

Wir führen den Beitrag hier weiter, sobald alle Fotos bearbeitet und die Texte fertig geschrieben sind.

Falls Ihr schon mal schauen mögt: [DLMURL="http://rheinhessisches-meer.de.tl/Teicherweiterung-2009.htm"]*Teichererweiterung 2009*[/DLMURL]

Natürlich hat der Urlaub mal wieder nicht gereicht und fertig ist unser neuer Bach mit Teich noch nicht. Aber dann geht es eben im nächsten Frühjahr weiter


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Hallo CuL,

habe mich grade völlig fasziniert durch den Link gelesen. Klasse Doku! toll Und natürlich ein tolles Projekt! toll


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wir und unser Teich*

Na da habt ihr ja ordentlich was geschafft, sieht supi aus


----------

